# Substrate for my Columbian Tegu?



## piranha22 (Aug 3, 2006)

So I bought 2 Columbian Tegus today, and the pet store said to use just regular silica sand as a substrate, but I've done some research and I dont know if this is the best thing. Should i be using that coconut fiber stuff or something else.....???


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

eco- earth or bed a beast will be your best choice


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

psychofish said:


> eco- earth or bed a beast will be your best choice


Good advice...I like them both as substrates also...especially with the younger animals...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Cypress mulch worked the best for my tegus holds moisture well :nod:


----------

